# [Solved]Gentoo-Installation Raid 0

## eddi1983

Hallo.

Ich möchte mir neben Windows Vista noch die Gentoo 64-Bit Version installieren. 

Um Raid zu installieren habe ich mich auch an diese Anleiotung gehlaten -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID#

Mein Raidcontroller wird auch erkannt. Nur kann ich die festplatten nicht partitionieren.

Beim Befehl: fdisk /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID 

kommt immer -> unable to open ...

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Das ist auch das erste Mal, daß ich es mit einem Raid-System zu tun habe.

MfG eddiLast edited by eddi1983 on Mon May 05, 2008 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duga3

Was hast du für ein Mainboard, Raidcontroller?

----------

## eddi1983

Mainboard: Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R

Raidcontroller: Intel 82801 SATA Raid Controller

Oh. Ich sehe gerade, daß das der Sata-Controller ist der erkannt wird und nicht der Raid-Controller. (JMicron)

----------

## Josef.95

Was gibt dir den

```
ls /dev/mapper
```

aus?

Ansonsten überprüfe deine Angaben gründlich auf Tippfehler!

MfG

josef.95

----------

## eddi1983

Das gibt:

1.control 

und

2.jmicron_raid.

Das 2. kann ich im Raid-Setup umbennen und einstellen. Das müßte doch dann der Raid-Controller sein. 

Unter Windows läuft das ja so -> Da muß ich dann  den Intel-Raid-Treiber (Intel 82801 SATA Raid Controller) per Diskette nachladen.

Aber lspci gibt mir an, daß der JMicron der Sata-Treiber ist und das der Intel-Contoler der Raid-Controller ist.

Tippfehler kann ich ausschließen. Ich habe das schon mehrmal probiert und auch jeden einzelnen Buchstaben noch extra nachgeprüft.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo eddi1983

Nutze doch bitte die quote und code tags , ist dann doch wesentlich übersichtlicher  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das gibt:
> 
> 1.control
> 
> und
> ...

 Das schaut doch sehr gut aus, dein raid wurde korrekt erkannt, dein raid heißt also

```
jmicron_raid
```

du solltest jetzt mit:

```
fdisk /dev/mapper/jmicron_raid
```

dein raid Partitionieren können.

 *Quote:*   

> Das 2. kann ich im Raid-Setup umbennen und einstellen. Das müßte doch dann der Raid-Controller sein.
> 
> Unter Windows läuft das ja so -> Da muß ich dann den Intel-Raid-Treiber (Intel 82801 SATA Raid Controller) per Diskette nachladen. 

 Vergiss bitte Windows,Treiber und Diskette, auch solltest du dein " Raid-Setup" nicht umbenennen müssen.

EDIT:

Weitere Info hierzu siehe auch:

zb

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid

MfG

josef.95

----------

## eddi1983

So weit so gut. Das funktioniert ja auch fast alles. Nur kommt bei

```
fdisk /dev/mapper/jmicron_raid
```

die Meldung

```
unable to open /dev/mapper/jmicron_raid
```

Ich kann es also nicht partitionieren.

Was soll ich nun machen? Wie gesagt, daß ist mein erstes Raid-System.

MfG eddi

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.. es sollte so eigentlich klappen

hast du mit Vista schon irgendetwas an dem raid verändert?

Erstelle das raid doch sonst noch mal neu, ohne es in irgend einer art zu bearbeiten und versuche es dann nochmal mit der Partitionierung.

Weitere Ideen habe ich zZ auch nicht.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## eddi1983

Ich hatte Vista mal installiert. Die Partition habe ich aber gelöscht. Das Raid habe ich auch schon mal neu aufgesetzt. Leider mit dem gleichen Resultat. Da muß ich wohl noch ein bißchen rumfummeln. 

Wäre es auch möglich Gentoo erstmal ohne Raid zu intallieren und nachträglich Raid zu installieren und Gentoo zu migieren? Das wäre wohl die letzte Möglichkeit.

- Geht das, wenn Gentoo auf der selben Platte ist oder muß ich das auf mit eienr dritten Platte machen. Ich habe noch eine   alte IDE-Platte hier rumliegen.

MfG eddi

----------

## Josef.95

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte Vista mal installiert. Die Partition habe ich aber gelöscht. Das Raid habe ich auch schon mal neu aufgesetzt. Leider mit dem gleichen Resultat. Da muß ich wohl noch ein bißchen rumfummeln. 
> 
> Wäre es auch möglich Gentoo erstmal ohne Raid zu intallieren und nachträglich Raid zu installieren und Gentoo zu migieren? Das wäre wohl die letzte Möglichkeit.
> 
> - Geht das, wenn Gentoo auf der selben Platte ist oder muß ich das auf mit eienr dritten Platte machen. Ich habe noch eine   alte IDE-Platte hier rumliegen.
> ...

 Prinzipiell geht alles  :Razz: 

Aber bedenke das beim neu erstellen des raid Verbundes  alle Daten der verwendeten HDD`s verloren gehen, zumindest bei dieser Art des Raid`s (BIOS Fake Raid unter Verwendung von dmraid)

Zum ursprünglichen Problem:

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du zwei SATA Platten verwenden möchtest.

Probiere doch sonst mal die beiden SATA Platten an einen anderen Controller zu hängen, wenn auf  deinem Bord mehrere Controller verbaut sind. Beide zusammen an einem Controller sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

viel Glück

josef.95

----------

## eddi1983

Ha. Wunderbar. Es funktioniert. Die Platten hingen an nem SATA-Controller von Gigabyte. Ist wohl irgwendwas spezielles. An dem anderen Controller von Intel funktioniert es jetzt. Jetzt gehts endlich ans installieren. 

Vielen Dank

eddi

----------

## Josef.95

 *eddi1983 wrote:*   

> Ha. Wunderbar. Es funktioniert. Die Platten hingen an nem SATA-Controller von Gigabyte. Ist wohl irgwendwas spezielles. An dem anderen Controller von Intel funktioniert es jetzt. Jetzt gehts endlich ans installieren. 
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> eddi

  gerngeschehen  :Wink: 

,viel erfolg bei der gentoo Installation

MfG

josef.95

----------

